# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  إلى اين يُريدْ إن يصِل العِلم فِي هذآ الزُجآج !

## هدوء عاصف

*
**                     إلى اين يُريدْ إن يصِل العِلم فِي هذآ الزُجآج !*
*

ترى  إلى ماذا سيتحول الزجاج بعد  بضعة سنوات  ، وما هي الإمكانات التي   سيقدمها لنا بدلا من استخدامه كنوافذ  للسيارات،  والأجهزة المنزلية  أو   أجهزه الحواسب؟ هذه هي الأسئلة التي  أجاب عنها  الفيديو الذي خرج عن شركه   كورنينج التي يقع مقرها في نيويورك  بالولايات  المتحدة.

عنوان الفيديو الجديد كان "يوم مصنوع من الزجاج 2" أو  وهو الإصدار الثاني     لفيديو "يوم مصنوع من الزجاج" والذي كان قد حصل حتى الآن علي 17 مليون    مشاهده عبر موقع يوتيوب.

 الشركة أدخلت مجموعة  من التحديثات وارتفاع في سقف الرؤية للفيديو الجديد،    ومن أهمها انتشار  الحواسب اللوحية بشكل كبير جدا وتعدد استخدامها في كل  شيء   بداية بغرفة  النوم وحتى المدرسة، واستخدام الزجاج المضاد للميكروبات  في   غرف الجراحة  مع شاشات كبيرة من الألياف البصرية لإجراء دردشة فيديو  عابرة   للقارات.


تنبؤ الشركة بمستقبل الزجاج والأجهزة الذكية لا يعتبر غريبا فهي الشركة     التي استطاعت تصنيع "زجاج غوريلا" الذي يعتبر غير قابل للخدش بأي الطرق     وقابل لدرجة عالية جدا من الضغط ، كما أنه ذو نحافة عالية ما جعله مكون     للملايين من شاشات الحواسب اللوحية والهواتف الذكية الآن حول العالم.

الفيديو يظهر تحول جميع الواح الزجاج الموجودة في حياتنا بكل أشكالها إلي     ما يمكن أن يطلق عليه في المستقبل "الزجاج الذكي" الذي يستطيع التفاعل مع     المستخدم والتحول من استخدام إلي آخر حسب ما يطلب منه وحسب الأداة   والجهاز   الذي يتعامل معه.

 وعلي الرغم من أن  الشاشات الكبيرة لعبت الدور الأكبر في الفيديو الجديد    ولكن المدير  المالي لشركة كورنينج "جيم فلاوس" أكد في تصريحاته أن الشاشات    الكبيرة  مازالت حتى الآن مكلفة للجماهير, وأن الشركة تري الهواتف الذكية     والحواسب اللوحية هم المنطقة الأسرع نموا بالنسبة لكورنينج في المدى     القريب, وأشار " يمكن أيضا أن نتوقع رؤية المزيد من الهواتف الصغيرة تعمل     بزجاجنا, وليس فقط الهواتف الذكية".

يعمل الآن زجاج "غوريلا" الذي ربما يعتبر البعض حتى الآن وجوده علي هواتفهم     ضرب من الخيال -حينما تصبح شاشاتهم غير قابلة للخدش بأي الطرق – علي   أكثر   من 575 منتج من 30 علامة تجارية كبيرة, بمجموع يزيد عن 500 مليون   جهاز  حول  العالم ويتوقع فلاوس أن تصل أرباح الشركة إلي 10 مليار دولار في   2014  بعد  أن كسرت العام الماضي رقمها القياسي ووصلت أرباحها إلي 7.9   مليار  دولار.

 مقارنة رؤية الشركة  برؤية شركات أخري يعطي انطباع بأن هذه القفزة الكبيرة    في التكنولوجيا  أصبحت وشيكة وخصوصا عند المقارنة مع فيديوهات شركة    مايكروسوفت, وتويوتا,  وسامسونج للمستقبل فالجميع تحدث عن الحواسب و الهواتف    الشفافه والترابط  الكبير بين الأجهزة الذكية وبعضها لتشكل وحدة متجمعة   بين  السيارات  والحواسب والأنشطة المنزلية الطبيعية مثل المطبخ والمذاكرة   غير  أن  أكثرهم تفاؤلا كانت مايكروسوفت حينما قالت من خلال رؤيتها أن هذا   سيكون   موجود عام 2019.

يذكر أن العالم ينتظر أن يري هذا العام الشاشات المرنه علي أجهزة الهواتف     الذكية في الأسواق وفقا لما أعلنته شركة سامسونج ما سيمثل نقلة  جديدة في     عالم الهواتف علي أرض الواقع.


لِـ مشآهدة الفيديو :

[ هُنـآإ ]*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*شي رائع ومميز لدرجه .. وخصوصي الالوان وحصه المدرسه مثل اللي عنا ..


يعطيكـ العافيه هدوء..*

----------


## أمجاد الشموخ

*هدوء 

موضوع قيم وجميل كما أتحفتنا بجمال الفيديو 
وأهمية الزجاج في حياتنا مع التطور المستمر لهذه المادة 
جميل ما قدمة لنا سلمت يداك*

----------


## دموع الغصون

رائع جداً 
مشكور على الباقة المميزة من المواضيع الشيقة والقيمة 
الله يعطيك ألف عافيه

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*شكراً لمروركم أمجاد الشموخ وصديقة ودموع الغصون

بالفعل .. الله اعلم الى اين سيأخذنا سِحر الزجاج !*

----------


## (dodo)

موضوع حلو كتير 
فعلا الي اين يريد ان يصل العلم في هذا الزجاج ؟؟؟
الله اعلم 
مشكووور يعطيك العافية

----------

